# New satellite launch today!



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

Hello fellow DBS geeks. Just watched the new and they just comfirmed the launch of the new satellite launch from Kennedy Space Center. It was launched at approx. 7:40 PM today. The satellite was built by L-Martin. Just wanted to let everyone know. Is this the satellite that will bring the HD and more local channels. I read somewhere on this board this indeed is the satellite Dish was waiting on. Any feedback???? Thanks gents.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

this is cablevisions satellite, not dish's


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

i could care less.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe Dish will sell them 61.5 and 148, and just use the 4 CONUS satellites... I really do not see how they can compete with only 11 transponders. With Dish and Direct going to approach 125-150 local markets, there is going to be very few areas left for them to compete. Perhaps they can use 4 frequencies for LIL spots for the top markets and have 7 transponders for 70 national channels... They really need the 2 unassigned transponders and really could buy Dish's 61.5 transponders to be a real service.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I for one would welcome an additional DBS Company with open arms.

Since DBSTalk is the Internets Source for Satellite Information, we would love to help test and promote Cablevisions Rainbow service when it gets online.

Will it get online or will it be in testing for a long time until they can find a buyer? Thats anyones guess but again I welcome a third DBS Player to the game!

Congrats Cablevision on your launch!


----------



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

whoops!! I really messed up. I thought it was one of dish's satellites. Everyone talking how Dish is launching another satellite. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused. <--Newbie


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

I thought that Echostar launched their satelltes from Kazakstan(not sure about the spelling). Are you sure that was an Echostar satellite.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

enforcer said:


> whoops!! I really messed up. I thought it was one of dish's satellites. Everyone talking how Dish is launching another satellite. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused. <--Newbie


Dish is to launch a satellite for 121 slot, but they do not have the satellite to the launch company yet... It is still unknow why or when they will launch it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also welcome a new satellite company with open arms because competition is good when it comes to satellite. More is needed.

The extra space at 61.5 and 148 along with 157 that Dish has rights to could be leased to Dominion for their plans on offering satellite service from 3 orbital locations worldwide (61.5 and 148 or 157 would work as 2 of those).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've very interested in what this new service will offer. I have always been a skeptic of all the promises the new satellite service holds, although I see one has already been broken, it's a minor one. The original dish antenna size was 13" but it appears now it will be the standard pizza pan. I know, who really cares, but I just thought I'd mention it. But I really do hope I’m wrong on being a skeptic and that they can succeed, but with E* and D* having over 20 million combined customers, how can you compete with those powerhouses not even considering having to live up to expectations. None the less it will be an interesting next few years. 

Moving to General Discussion Forum….


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Its just how Dish survived and exceeding its competition, DirecTv, without being in all of those major chain stores just like DirecTv was a while back. Its how they market the product and who they target and who and where they advertise.

I am also interested in why they chose the 18 inch dish instead of the 13 inch dish. Would that indicate that it is not going to be as high power as once thought or that they are going to use a different encryption or a different receiver than what was first thought?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But the market is much more saturated now then it was back in the spring of '96. Between DirecTV/USSB, Primestar and Alphastar there probably wasn't even 4 million customers nation wide. Then DBS was something new and exciting, now it's everywhere and DirecTV and Dish have made a name for themselves and have the benefit of product association, where as whatever the name of this service is, will be start as a complete blank, just like the past and current provides, but it's much later in the game.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, they can put more channels on a transponder with an 18" dish than with a 13" dish.

What else can they do with all those dishes they have in their scrap yard? 

Launch looked great on C band!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I can see them going with the larger Dish for 2 reasons:

1. It is a commodity item, would be cheaper if they can use the same suppliers as Dish/Direct use.

2. As John H mentioned above they can put more channels/transponder with an 18" dish because the error correction overhead can be lowered.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott - is it time for a Rainbow specific forum yet?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I figure thats why they would put the 18 inch dish up since there are so many manufacturers for that dish size now it may be cheaper for them to do it this way.

Cablevision has a name for itself, just not in satellite, cable only. This would still help them more as people may trust them more since they have been heard of a bit more than what a new startup has, but if the Cablevision name is not used with the name of the company or advertisement (Rainbow by Cablevision - example) then people would not know that anyways.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> Dish is to launch a satellite for 121 slot, but they do not have the satellite to the launch company yet... It is still unknow why or when they will launch it.


www.sea-launch.com


----------



## BrianB (Jul 13, 2003)

platinum said:


> i could care less.


Doesn't that mean you do care?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Any news on D* lauching any new sats? (more support for HD)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

dlsnyder said:


> Scott - is it time for a Rainbow specific forum yet?


Not yet, but when they launch it (the service not just the satellite) a Rainbow forum will be something we will add.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Any news on D* lauching any new sats? (more support for HD)?


Just D7S, the spot beam bird that will go at 119.


----------

